# NCD/LCD for 17000



## annielou (Oct 26, 2010)

In Arkansas there is an LCD for the use of 17000 & 17003 for 702.0(actinic keratoses). However, I have never had this CPT and ICD combination denied by Medicare. Recently I had a Medicaire Advantage plan deny a claim with these codes based on the LCD. i asked my providers to have ABNs signed when performing cryos of AKs in the future. One of the doctors argued with me that an AK is a premalignent lesion and needs to be destroyed, as opposed to a benign SK. The code 17000 actually reads destruction of premalignant lesions. Does anyone else have an issue with this?


----------

